# Tail bobbing when relaxing, is this ok?



## trum

So i have been reading about tail bobbing since it seems my budgie does it.

He only does it when he's relaxing or fluffed up and snoozing, if he's having fun pecking the mirrors or eating he's got no bobbing going on.

I read that it can be a sign of a budgie hard of breathing but he seems fine as he only does it when relaxing or sleeping, when he's jumping about or climbing he's never out of breath.

Should I maybe try him with more veggies or something? he is very picky when it comes to eating and only really likes apples as a break from his seed, even then he just has a nibble.


----------



## Therm

If the tail bobbing is just slight and you notice it during resting, in time with your budgies breathing it's likely just natural. There is always a slight bob of the tail. 
If the bobbing is more noticeab,e your birds dropping change consistency or colour (and not due to what it's eaten) for more than a couple of days or your budgie seems quieter or is eating less than normal, then these would all factor in to your budgie being unwell. 

It's great that you are on the look out for signs of your budgie being poorly, so well done. 

As for veg, I would try and keep offering some for your bird. Try leafy greens- spinach, kale, romaine lettuce. I regularly put in a growing rosemary herb potted plant for my budgies and they go crazy for it. Try giving them some before you feed them in the morning and they might be more tempted to try (don't hold back on seed though). 
A budgie needs about one to one and a half teaspoons of seed, so if you fill the food pot up, he might be over eating seed. Apple is okay maybe once a week, but it's naturally sweeter, so keep trying with veg.  Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Therm has given you excellent advice.

In addition, I would suggest you take a look at these threads regarding the best diet for your budgie.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html*


----------



## StarlingWings

I also agree completely with Therm, and Deborah has provided some great links  

In addition, when budgies are excited, they may chirp almost inaudibly, which causes them to bob their tails. They often do a slight tail bob when chirping due to the exhaling of air, even if you can't hear them.


----------



## shanebudgie

greetings trum.welcome aboard.hope to see some budgie photos soon.I also agree with everyone here.blessings and I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.


----------



## trum

​


shanebudgie said:


> greetings trum.welcome aboard.hope to see some budgie photos soon.I also agree with everyone here.blessings and I wish you and your budgie many happy years together.


This is ****y here



I tried him with some bell pepper last night and he went nuts for it, even picked it over his favourite millet spray which is nice


----------



## shanebudgie

oh my a English budgie lucky you.my favorite of budgies.he's so adorable.goodness me that charming pose they have.thanks for sharing.blessings always.


----------



## trum

shanebudgie said:


> oh my a English budgie lucky you.my favorite of budgies.he's so adorable.goodness me that charming pose they have.thanks for sharing.blessings always.


An English budgie, not heard of that before, what makes him different from the others?

I do notice he has some massive head feathers that stand up like a Cockatiel when he's excited/happy/mischievous. My previous budgies never had these feathers.

I got him from a local show breeder as he wasn't "up to standard" for his shows.


----------



## StarlingWings

English budgies are still budgies, they just have been selectively bred over the years to have more feathers, larger body types, and calmer disposition  Because of all these traits, they are preferred as "show budgies", which is probably why the breeder had him 

Other "normal" budgies are known as "Australian" or "pet type" as they have the same body type and feathering as their wild relatives in Australia :thumbsup:

****y is beautiful!


----------

